# Battery bleeding



## Romanov77 (Feb 25, 2005)

I have a Huawai P8 lite with android 5, it's a nice little smartphone and I really like it.

Mine has 8 months of life and I noticed this worrying thing:


Whenever I turn on the phone after the night, I find that the battery loses some charge: the LOWER the battery is, the BIGGER is the energy lost. Like this:

80%----> 1% lost

50%----> 3-4% lost

30%----> 8% lost

Below 30%---> 10+% lost

That is worrying.
The phone is totally off, no alarms or anything and checking the battery section it reports no weird battery drain, just the phone signal, the screen and very little from some apps I use.
Power consumption while turned on is totally ordinary.


What should I do?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Even 8 months of charging and recharging can deteriorate battery life.


----------



## Romanov77 (Feb 25, 2005)

Might not be something about battery calibration?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Update the firmware and see if things change.


----------



## Romanov77 (Feb 25, 2005)

There's no update available from my brand yet...


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

See what testing with a multi-meter shows.


----------



## Romanov77 (Feb 25, 2005)

Cannot do that, battery is not removable.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

HuaWei P8 has a 3.8v, 2600mah Li-polymer battery. Huawei mode is HB3447A9EBW
HuaWei P8 Teardown | MyFixGuide.com


----------



## Romanov77 (Feb 25, 2005)

That could probably void the warranty though...


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

See what the owners manual says about that.


----------



## Romanov77 (Feb 25, 2005)

Corday said:


> See what the owners manual says about that.


Yes, warranty voided.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You're right on non-removable battery. Just watched a video on the subject. For $250, you have a right to expect more "life". See if Huawai will service it under the warranty.


----------



## Romanov77 (Feb 25, 2005)

Ok, will try it.


----------



## makrilash (Jan 5, 2017)

First of all lighten up your phone by removing unwanted applications, then close applications which uses the battery most and use only when it is needed, Or you can try to calibrate the battery by draining the battery and then charge the phone,continue this process for a few days and check if anything changes. If the problem persists then perform factory reset.


----------

